# Preparing your Japanese watrstones.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Without a doubt, Japanese waterstones are the best cutlery polishing devices we have. These are the same exact stones used by Japanese togishi polishers to refine a Samurai katana. Fortunately, we have a direct line from California to Japan where we have to access to these stones, and large chunks of these stones are prepared here with the aid of water-saws.

However, the process in use is identical. In a vignette of Japan's most treasured togishi, the opening scene is of the craftsman cleaning and flattening his stones. Do not be fooled! Those "rocks" in his collection cost tens of thousands of dollars. The best rocks still come from the quarries the Samurai used, and as the rocks are taken, the supply diminishes. I even have five stones known as "jnats" a slang term for "Japanese Naturals, quarried in the location for +800 years. At any price, I was lucky to get them!

To put the best edge on a knife, the stone must be flattened, and this is more complicated than you might first imagine. As you can see from the first picture, it's best to put three large "X" marking on the center of the stone. Another great help is a plate made and distributed by Ken Schwartz. It is a 3"x9" inch Atoma 140 plate, onto which you flatten your stones in large, asymmetrical circles. As you do, an "oval" appears in the center of the stone. Always keeping the stone soaking wet, you continue the flattening until al the Xs have been totally removed.

Your work is not over! The freshly flattened stone now has a very sharp edge on each side. You hold the stone on the plate at a 45 degree angle, and do the same circular motion. If the sharp edge remains, you will cut deep gouges into your knife edge.

The last thing you do is thoroughly wash the stones in clean water--and I mean a lot of clean water! There might be chips of stone, chips of the Atoma, and even old chips of blade steel embedded into the stone. Water is cheap, blade steel is expensive.

When in doubt, flatten your stones. If you wait too long to do this maintenance, you will wind up removing a lot of the expensive stone material as waste.

_Click on the pictures to enlarge_.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tourist, I think the Arkanasas guys won't like you.

What is so much better with the Jap stones? Educate us butchers.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Japanese stones are finer grained. Look at an American made edge, and then the edge of a Katana.

I sought out the best materials, and these stones are the best. BTW, I seem to be drawing flak for no reason. Don't tell me that the same guys who drive Japanese cars object to Japanese stones...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I don't have any Japanese stones, but I got tired of flattening my wet stones and switched to diamond stones years ago, but I don't do Japanese joinery and only need my chisels and plain irons to be really sharp.

Years ago we had some traditional Japanese carpenters come over to do some of their magic joinery work on a Japanese garden we were building. 
They were on site at I guess 5 AM sharpening all of their tools and anyone else's that they found on site. I came in early one morning to watch, it was almost cerimonial the way they worked, very impressive and yes I had forgotten to pack up a couple of my chisels the night before. 
They had a translator but he wasn't onsite at that hour, but they were able to communicate some tips to me and my sharpening skills improved after that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Japanese stones are finer grained. Look at an American made edge, and then the edge of a Katana.
> 
> I sought out the best materials, and these stones are the best. BTW, I seem to be drawing flak for no reason. Don't tell me that the same guys who drive Japanese cars object to Japanese stones...


never had or will buy a Jap car.

62 willys wagon hurricane I-6
67 Kaiser CJ5 v-6 buick willys overdrive
68 RS/SS camaro, muncie M21, 12 bolt, 69 vette LT1 motor 370/350 gets 20 mpg
73 C10 chevy I-6 292, muncie M21 , 12 bolt gets 22 mpg
85 C10 chevy, muncie 465, heavy half

I had some Mopars growing up. Darts and Valiants were cheap to run. My best friend is higher end. He has a 70 Cuda 440 4spd, track pack, and a 68 Cuda formula S 383.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Trapper, welcome to ignore. I have work to do...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well @Tourist has his pink panties in a bunch.

I'm no gratis for him.

Fine with me.

BTW, all my stuff is sharp, with USA made stones.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well @Tourist has his pink panties in a bunch.
> 
> I'm no gratis for him.
> 
> ...


He told you the difference between Japanese and Arkansas stones. He knows. Do you have the Japanese stones? Look around at the Chinese-made items in your possession.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> He told you the difference between Japanese and Arkansas stones. He knows. Do you have the Japanese stones? Look around at the Chinese-made items in your possession.


Denton I don't buy Chi-Com stuff. I check it. That was offensive. Do YOU?

My knives are nice and sharp using USA stones. Mostly Arky.

It seems @ Tourist is using this site to promote a business. His own.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Without a doubt, Japanese waterstones are the best cutlery polishing devices we have. These are the same exact stones used by Japanese togishi polishers to refine a Samurai katana. Fortunately, we have a direct line from California to Japan where we have to access to these stones, and large chunks of these stones are prepared here with the aid of water-saws.
> 
> However, the process in use is identical. In a vignette of Japan's most treasured togishi, the opening scene is of the craftsman cleaning and flattening his stones. Do not be fooled! Those "rocks" in his collection cost tens of thousands of dollars. The best rocks still come from the quarries the Samurai used, and as the rocks are taken, the supply diminishes. I even have five stones known as "jnats" a slang term for "Japanese Naturals, quarried in the location for +800 years. At any price, I was lucky to get them!
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes!

I will only sharpen my wood chisels and plane irons on Japanese water stones!

I have an 800, a 3000 and a 5000 grit. When I get my joiner plane irons sharp with the 5000, I can read a newspaper through the shavings and it requires no effort at all to cut it off.

Knives, I will sharpen on any good quality stone. But when I want precision, I will ONLY use Japanese water stones and a good jig.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton I don't buy Chi-Com stuff. I check it. That was offensive. Do YOU?
> 
> My knives are nice and sharp using USA stones. Mostly Arky.
> 
> It seems @ Tourist is using this site to promote a business. His own.


You don't knowingly buy Chi-Com stuff. I don't doubt that your knives are nice and sharp, but are you in the business of polishing them to sharpness?
I've kept my knives nice and sharp as well. Polish-sharp? Sort of doubt it. Is the difference worth it? I'll tell you in a few days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You don't knowingly buy Chi-Com stuff. I don't doubt that your knives are nice and sharp, but are you in the business of polishing them to sharpness?
> I've kept my knives nice and sharp as well. Polish-sharp? Sort of doubt it. Is the difference worth it? I'll tell you in a few days.


How about Polish sharp, I''m 1/2 Polish. My uncles were master machinists, worked military ordinance. Millionsts of an inch in heat controled rooms. I learned from them.

BTW, I don't have/buy ANY Chi-Com stuff. If You do , well there is part of the problem.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> How about Polish sharp, I''m 1/2 Polish. My uncles were master machinists, worked military ordinance. Millionsts of an inch in heat controled rooms. I learned from them.
> 
> BTW, I don't have/buy ANY Chi-Com stuff. If You do , well there is part of the problem.....


That made me laugh; thank you!

So, you make sure to buy American-made socks. Your electronic devices are American-made? Really? See where I'm going with this. Don't get righteous.

I'm sure this POS chrome book was made in China. I know my iPhone was. I buy what I need and is in the store.

Now, let's say I was in the knife-polishing. Wouldn't it make sense that I'd procure the best tools for the trade? Why, yes; yes, it would.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Denton, now that I have chosen to use that "ignore" feature, it appears that you got saddled with my former burden. I did not know that moderators cannot escape the bizarre ramblings of some members. I should be done with the knife after our noon time, and with luck I'll get it to the UPS hub as we go to the mall.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Japanese.... American.... Polish.... Chinese...... Peruvian.......... Spanish........ Australian......... Martian...... Honduran........ Egyptian.... Indonesian.....

_Who the fook cares? _

If it's good enough to work for you, then fine. Don't dis anyone who uses a different method. There's more than one way to skin a cat, folks. *Your way is not the end-of-all-means. *Get over yourself.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Japanese.... American.... Polish.... Chinese...... Peruvian.......... Spanish........ Australian......... Martian...... Honduran........ Egyptian.... Indonesian.....
> 
> _Who the fook cares? _
> 
> If it's good enough to work for you, then fine. Don't dis anyone who uses a different method. There's more than one way to skin a cat, folks. *Your way is not the end-of-all-means. *Get over yourself.


Exactly!

Now back to the topic of the thread...

If you do not like Japanese Water Stones, then there are only 2 possibilities:

1 - You have never tried them.

2 - You are a commie that likes Chicago style pizza. That is all. :devil:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Now back to the topic of the thread...
> 
> ...


Freakin Ricers!:vs_lol:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Inor*, as a salesman, I learned long ago that we live in a "global marketplace." For example, for those of you who love SW revolvers, you are actually dealing with Russian communists. The alloy called "scandium" is only found in Russia.

I've heard some old ******** praise their "Damascus" knives. What they don't know is that this "folded steel" is usually 90% from Japan.

If you love that "Amurkin" sports car of yours, look twice under the hood. It might be a Mitsubishi 3000. It's called re-branding.

But you know the old canard, "_You can always tell a *******, but you can't tell him much..._"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny story, there was this family that had kids about my age in school and the Mom was of Japanese descent and the Dad was full blooded American Mutt I guess and had a very generic American last name. 

They were a Military Army family, probably how the Dad met the Mom. They had 3 kids, the daughter who was the oldest went to West Point! The oldest son, Dave, was Army ROTC in college and served in the Army for a number of years. He was closest to my age and we had the same circle of freinds. Their youngest son also enlisted Army and went in straight out of High School.

Anyway, the funny part of my story was that the oldest Son, Dave's, nickname in school was...get this...CHINA-MAN! It wasn't Jap or Squint-Eye or Butter-Head or Zipper-Head...it was freakin' CHINA-MAN! :vs_laugh:

Dave wore that nickname with honor and to this day if I saw Dave I'd probably say "Hey China-man! Hows it going? Or some such nonsense like that! :vs_laugh:

Looking back on it, we were just dopey little ******* smart ass kids! Makes me smile today though! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy, I feel you pain.

In my high school they used to take a semi-clean plastic garbage can, and all the guys would pour whatever cheap booze they had into the thing.

This was known in my era as a "Wapatuli" Naturally, all the German kids emphasized the "***" part of that.

Oddly, none of those Little Hitlers ever graduated from college. Just us guys...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> ...
> 
> 2 - You are a commie that likes Chicago style pizza. That is all. :devil:


Rumor has it that this site is full of regional bigots...:vs_smirk:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Rumor has it that this site is full of regional bigots.


Well, I resemble that remark. I cannot help where I was born and raised.

Below is a Madison icon, it's Josie's, a hitman's shot away from the old "Bush." When I was a sophomore in college, I lived one block away from Josie's, and it was one easy hike to Regent Street. Heck, you could put on a few pounds just smelling their kitchen.

Fast forward. A few years ago my wife finds out that her best friend's dad, called "Tiny," was quite an important guy. He is Sicilian, and one of the old guard. He offered to drive my wife and her friend down to Chicago to catch an airplane to the Caribbean islands. My wife wanted to "pay him for gas." I told her I would handle the payment.

I found him a blonde bone stiletto with a six inch blade--truly old school. When my wife got out of his car in Chicago, she gave him the knife and he smiled.

The next year the girls wanted to go to the Caribbean again, so I found him a Sicilian "fishtail" with a pearl handle. This time, Tiny was sad, and I mean, onto tears. My wife asked him if there was a problem.

Tiny looked up with tears in his eyes and said, "_This was my father's knife_."

People come to Madison and usually want to see the campus, which erupted in 1967 with riots over the war in southeast Asia. But the real story of my adopted city is just off Regent Street. The Bush is gone, but the locals still talk about that neighborhood, and there are several books out with pictures of the Greenbush neighborhood. I saw just the tail-end of that era, and while I do not speak much Sicilian, I would give anything for a time machine...

https://madison.com/josie-s-spaghetti-house/image_cd613ad2-2b5b-5fe2-a75e-353e7d8717ed.html


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

He was sad cause it wouldn't cut toast anymore like his dads did cause he liked toast

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Now back to the topic of the thread...
> 
> ...


Now I don't do well with sharpening stuff, so I fall under statement no 1 and whole heartedly agree with the sentiment of statement 2... Nothing good comes from Shit-cargo, including their nasty ass Pizza, which was more like a bread bowl full of marinara sauce.

Give me a flat-oven baked Hawaiian style pizza from Mod-Pizza!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Now I don't do well with sharpening stuff, so I fall under statement no 1 and whole heartedly agree with the sentiment of statement 2... Nothing good comes from Shit-cargo, including their nasty ass Pizza, which was more like a bread bowl full of marinara sauce.
> 
> Give me a flat-oven baked Hawaiian style pizza from Mod-Pizza!


I agree with the Mod-Pizza. For a fast-food shit place, the taste is pretty decent and it is a good value.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I love pizza, but I haven't eaten so much as a single slice in about ten years. There are things I know I would indulge upon continually if I gave into temptation just once. A local pizza chain is one of those problems. They make the best pizza I've ever tasted, and my wife and I used to buy their biggest offering, and completely consume it watching TV. I hope we have learned.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I love pizza, but I haven't eaten so much as a single slice in about ten years. There are things I know I would indulge upon continually if I gave into temptation just once. A local pizza chain is one of those problems. They make the best pizza I've ever tasted, and my wife and I used to buy their biggest offering, and completely consume it watching TV. I hope we have learned.


There is no pizza joint (good or bad) within 35 miles of M.T. Acres. When we want pizza, we have to make it ourselves, which has definitely cut down on our pizza consumption. But I still throw one on the grill about once per month.


----------

